

Timeboxing: You Will Work Like Never Before - gnosis
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/06/timeboxing-you-will-work-like-never.html

======
arrel
I'm fascinated by work methodologies, but they always remind me of the Atkins
diet - something that probably works in the short term, so people rave about
it, but breaks down over time. Even maniacs like Tim Ferris can't seem to
stick with anything for the long run.

Has anyone been able to stick to a personal work technique like this for
longer than a couple months?

~~~
jh3
I was pumped when I first started using the pomodoro technique, but after
about two weeks I just stopped. I just couldn't stay in that groove.

Reading articles like this make me want to try and start again, though.

~~~
city41
I have recently re-started the pomodoro technique. There is no doubt at all my
productivity is higher with it than with no technique at all. But it's much
like exercise, we know we should do it, but for whatever reason, it's hard to
maintain it.

I've added a different twist though that so far I am liking. At the beginning
of the day I decide how many pomodoros I am going to accomplish today. If I
have no meetings or other responsibilities, it's typically 13-15 (25 minute
pomodoros with 5 minute breaks). Then my work day isn't done until I've hit
that number. It motivates me to get on them and get them done, rather than
work late just because I'm being inefficient.

------
yef
Here's a related trick, more useful when you're starting your day than when
you're already in the flow of things:

Pick your task, preferably something small and easily defined like "refactor
this duplicated code", estimate how long it will take you, set a countdown
timer for that amount of time, and then try to beat your estimate.

This can begin your day on a productive note, rather than sitting and spending
45 minutes reading email and whatnot.

~~~
gcheong
I wrote a pretty simple iPhone app that could be used for this called ToDo
Timer (<http://bit.ly/hBn9jk>). Here are some promo codes:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1867872/ToDo_Timer_Promo_Codes>

~~~
fuzzythinker
Googled todo timer, 2nd in search result is your itunes app link, congrats!

Also interesting is 8th result is techrepublic's listing. Did you submit to
them or did they mined it?

~~~
gcheong
Thanks. Techrepublic must have mined it as I don't recall ever submitting
anything and they have all my apps listed with descriptions word for word.

------
johnnyjustice
I believe the pomodoro technique boils this idea down into a digestable method
of doing things
[http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/resources/pomodoro_cheat_sh...](http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/resources/pomodoro_cheat_sheet.pdf)

~~~
chris_j
Thanks for the link. Have you used this technique and can you comment on its
effectiveness?

~~~
ismarc
I've been using a modified version (50 minutes work, 10 minute break) for
about 3 years now. It's invaluable and I don't even use a timer anymore. I
don't even stay at my desk for the 10 minutes, I go chat, or step outside, or
grab some coffee. I think just the act of getting up, away from the desk does
more than being on a short deadline.

------
skunkworks
Very good life hack IMO. There's a very similar trick I've heard of to help
get you doing the chores you don't want to do: start a 5-minute timer, do the
chore, and after 5 minutes you can stop with no guilt. Most of the time what
happens is that you end up continuing until you finish, e.g. I've washed half
the dishes, it's not a big deal to wash the rest.

I've found this really helps to get my cognitive processes over the initial
hurdle of taking the first step. For me, that makes up almost all of the
resistance and aversion I have to things like cleaning the apt, etc.

Edit: I think the 5-minute time slice is really key here because it so
drastically reduces the amount of perceived effort and commitment I have to
make toward any task.

------
campnic
Wondering if someone can recommend software for easily setting this up? Was
thinking something i could sit down with at the beginning of the day and would
track my progress/alert me throughout the day?

~~~
zatara
On a Mac, you can try Vitamin R (<http://www.publicspace.net/Vitamin-R/>).
Very active development, works well with Things and Omnifocus.

------
chris_j
I haven't tried this but I really want to. I've noticed that I'm most
productive when I'm working on the laptop and I don't have anywhere to plug
in. I hover over the battery icon and notice that I only have an hour left...
and I work like crazy. Motivation levels are high and there's no
procrastination. I usually get my task done, too.

I wonder if the effect will be the same if the time limit is artificial and
planned. I also wonder how much discipline it takes to make it work. Only one
way to find out, I suppose.

------
fodonnel
I might be doing it wrong but I find time-boxing works great until you hit a
problem. In that case I keep working on the problem till the time is up. Then
when i revisit the problem I feel the time pressure which causes me to try
think faster - which usually means about specifics, rather than chilling,
sitting back and rechecking things. Is it the code or was it a firewall
setting?, recheck calmly for typos (calmly because otherwise I end up reading
what I expect rather than what is there) etc.

often find that if

------
zecho
> If you do, ask yourself another question: which day saw the best of you in
> terms of work done and work focus? If you ever did this, the answer will be,
> without doubt, the last night.

The focus may be there, but was the quality?

